# I can feel microchip



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi there,
Tipsy got microchipped a couple of days ago at the vet whilst being neutered and i can feel a small lump in his back to the side. Is this the microchip or could it be something else, am bit worried can you usually feel microchips under the fur,,Thankyou for any replies. Kyria xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It may be a little lump that sometimes forms over the site of the injection but if you are in anyway worried about I'd suggest asking your vet to have a look.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

I can feel Seamus's microchip in his neck too. I have been able to since the day he got it done 11 years ago. You'll get used to it. It's a bit freaky at first xx


----------



## walkingcarpets (Aug 11, 2011)

Kyria said:


> Hi there,
> Tipsy got microchipped a couple of days ago at the vet whilst being neutered and i can feel a small lump in his back to the side. Is this the microchip or could it be something else, am bit worried can you usually feel microchips under the fur,,Thankyou for any replies. Kyria xx


Hi, welcome to PF.

One of our cats, I can feel her MC under the skin by neck, shoulder area, however never been a problem (she's 7) to her and MC scans well. Hers was done in a different place, whereas the other two, can't feel and they were done by our current vet. Maybe if you're worried about it, give vet a call on Monday as they will be able to tell you whether it is the MC and or need to get the 'small lump' checked out. Hope this helps.


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi guys,
They told me the microchip was put between his shoulders but this lump doesnt seem to be very near the shoulders im wondering do they move around. It could be from the injection I guess as someone suggested. Ill do as you say though and will ring up vet Monday just to make sure. Thanks again guys. Dont know what I would do if I didnt have this forum to ask questions on..Kyria xx


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

I can feel the chip on all three of my cats, between their shoulders. It feels like a grain of rice, perhaps a bit bigger. 

However, mine regularly get lumps on injection sites, usually at the top of the leg for a couple of weeks afterwards. 

Seeing the vet will give you peace of mind.


----------

